# Welchen alternativen Dämpfer könnt ihr für das Slide ED 160 empfehlen?



## drfloyd (11. November 2011)

Welchen alternativen Dämpfer könnt ihr für das Slide ED 160 empfehlen?
Würd mich mal interessieren. Welche Einbaulängen hat den der RP23 der da von hause aus drin ist. Fühlt sich arg weich an.


----------



## silverdiver (11. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=544632

Guck mal hier... Aber ob das was für dich ist musst du selbst entscheiden. Hast du dein Slide nicht erst seit ein paar Wochen? Und schon unzufrieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drfloyd (12. November 2011)

Na unzufrieden nicht aber ein bisschen geht ja immer ;-) für die Zukunft. Aber es macht Laune. Morgen Radon-Testday im Siebengebirge.


----------



## silverdiver (12. November 2011)

drfloyd schrieb:


> Na unzufrieden nicht aber ein bisschen geht ja immer ;-) für die Zukunft. Aber es macht Laune. Morgen Radon-Testday im Siebengebirge.



Ich weiß. Wir sehen uns ;-)
Vielleicht tauchen ja auch einige umgebaute SLides da auf...


----------

